# Darkrose Manor 2015 - Silhouette



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Flickr Photo Set:
https://www.flickr.com/gp/filialunadesigns/U5x4Dk

Video on Youtube:





Hope you all had an amazing season! - P


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow! Intricate and intriguing! Very nice!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very novel and striking approach to a display - has a Burtonesque feel to it. I really like the use of predominantly green lighting as well.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Way cool!


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Hairazor said:


> Wow! Intricate and intriguing! Very nice!


Thank you, hairazor!


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> Very novel and striking approach to a display - has a Burtonesque feel to it. I really like the use of predominantly green lighting as well.


Thank you, Roxy!


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

goneferal said:


> Way cool!


Thank you, Feral!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Very nice. I agree it definately has a Burtonesque vibe. Do you have any still pics? I would LOVE to get a better view!


----------

